# Thursday afternoon little tybee



## sportsman94 (Nov 5, 2016)

Went down to tybee with a couple buddies thursday after class. Caught this nice red about 30 minutes before the sun went down on a live finger mullet. Right around 25 inches.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2016)

Sweet


----------

